# March NYC Metro Frog Meet - This Friday 3/18



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

*March 2016 NYC Metro Frog Meet - This Friday 3/18*

Joán Silva has graciously offered to host the next meeting in his home. RSVP to Joán to get the address. He is *Jsilva* here on DB and *Joán Silva* on FaceBook.

His place accommodates about 10 people. Please bring beer or wine or snacks to share. If things work out, there will be some delicious Peruvian rotisserie chicken for dinner for those who want to chip in. No speaker this month, let's just get together and enjoy frogs, beer, and food.

Start time is 7PM. Joán lives in Floral Park, Queens. It is actually an easy commute if you're coming from Manhattan or Brooklyn as the Long Island Rail Road's Floral Park Station is a block away from his home.

~~~


----------

